# Problem removing files

## MoonChild

hi all,

my computer freezes when i try to remove some files in some

directories.

If i try to trash, or delete them using the rm command, i get

the same result: the computer become instable and the

freezes. I notified that if I use the rm command, it get

a kill signal command from somewhere.

I don't know exactly so many files are implied, at this moment

i am moving the corrupted files that i found i a unique folder.

The filesystem I use is it a ext4, mounted on a raid1 partition.

I don't know if the problems are the disks, or if the filesystem

is it damaged.

The S.M.A.R.T tool don't reports problems, and i tried to run the

fsck command, without no results.

At this point i would want migrate temporanly the entire content

of the partition on a external drive and then format the

implied partition. Do u think this can solve my problem ?

The thing that most horrorifies me is it lost all data  :Smile: 

Thanks for the attention, and sorry for the bad english.

----------

## DaggyStyle

we cannot even start help you without the bare minimal info which you haven't even provided...

please post the output of emerge --info.

----------

## MoonChild

```
darkmoon ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 11 Sep 2012 20:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo gnome15 x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/gnome15 /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aften alsa amd64 amr aspell berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cuda cups cxx dbus device-mapper dia dri dts dv dvd dvdr eds emboss emovix encode evo exif extras faac faad fam fame fat fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fts3 gconf gdbm gdu geoip gif gimp gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icecast iconv id3tag imagemagick inkjar ios iphone ipod ipv6 jack java jbig joystick jpeg jpeg2k kdrive ladspa lame lastfm lcms ldap libextractor libnotify libsamplerate libv4l2 live lzo mad matroska mdadm midi mjpeg mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz nautilus ncurses nls nptl ntfs nuv ogg opencore-amr opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline reiserfs scrobbler sdl session sndfile socialweb soundtouch sox speex spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd theora threads thumbnail tiff timidity truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vamp vcd vcdinfo vorbis wavpack wma wmf wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xosd xpm xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

can you post the content of /proc/mdstat?

use code tags please.

----------

## eccerr0r

Also what does it mean when you run fsck you get no results?  Did you use -f on fsck command line to make it check the system even if it appears "clean" (do this when it's unmounted and best from the installer/livecd. Make sure RAID is setup of course.

----------

## MoonChild

```
moonchild@darkmoon ~ $ cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [raid1] 

md1 : active raid1 sdc3[1] sda3[0]

      766796736 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md2 : active raid1 sdc4[1] sda4[0]

      2146435008 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md0 : active raid1 sdc1[1] sda1[0]

      255936 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

unused devices: <none>
```

----------

## MoonChild

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Also what does it mean when you run fsck you get no results?  Did you use -f on fsck command line to make it check the system even if it appears "clean" (do this when it's unmounted and best from the installer/livecd. Make sure RAID is setup of course.

 

I launched the command fsck -f with the partition unmounted and it seems the

filesystem is ok, with no errors.

Thanks for the replies.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *MoonChild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> moonchild@darkmoon ~ $ cat /proc/mdstat 
> 
> ...

 

which is the problematic one?

----------

## MoonChild

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *MoonChild wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> moonchild@darkmoon ~ $ cat /proc/mdstat 
> 
> ...

 

/dev/md2 maybe  :Sad: 

In any case this night i backup the fs on a external hard drive and I'll reformat.

I hope this will solve the problem.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *MoonChild wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *MoonChild wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> moonchild@darkmoon ~ $ cat /proc/mdstat 
> 
> ...

 

maybe? you don't know which is the one?

----------

## DirtyHairy

After the freeze, can you still ping or ssh the system? If you can still log in remotely, could you get the output of dmesg? If the system completely freezes, this points to a kernel panic. In this case, could you try to get a picture of the kernel messages accompanying the panic (e.g. by triggering it from a VT, not from X)?

----------

